# Longest Pheasant Feather



## Townsend

Whats the longest tail feather shot this year. Thanks


----------



## MossyMO

Excellent post, I'm really interested in the replies.........


----------



## Shu

I shot a tail feather that looked 3 feet long..... the rest of the bird kept flying. 

I guess I have never measured one. Good topic though. Isn't there something about every bar on the feather being an inch or something like that?


----------



## wishiniwerefishin

Got a 31 2 weeks ago. Nice sized bird, thats for sure!!


----------



## fishunt

26 1/2 and 28 inches long


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I have bagged over 20 roosters thus far and my biggest is only 23.5 !! I was thinking about training Remmi to only point roosters, but maybe I'll have to be more specifice in regards to tail length!! :rollin:


----------



## Bagman

Without a PHOTO (feather on tape measure) this is nothing more than the proverbial 'fish story' perpetuated. 31"????? Gimme a break. I must have been shooting DWARF ROOSTERS only for the last 25 years. I waited for years to get a big one mounted and he only has about a 24" tail with 5/8 inch spurs. Even the taxidermist (one of the regions best and a friend since grade school) was impressed. They have done hundreds and hundreds of big birds and REAL LONG for these parts is about 26". The claim of a 31" tail is laughable. I would love to have you prove me wrong with a photo.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

31 is a bit far fetched, but then again so is telling people that you got an albino pheasant (which I have a picture to prove). 24" tail feathers is not all that large in my mind. I havn't shot all that many pheasants, but I've seen pheasants that would go 26-29 inches easy. Pluss my father told me his biggest pheasand was shot when he was in higschool and the tailfeathers were 29 inches. He entered it in a "longest tail feather" contest and lost to someone who shot a 31" tail. Thus it does happen, but is rare. The size of the tail feather may have a lot to do with where you hunt. In the heavy pheasant populated areas, it seems that it is very difficult to find a pheasant with long tail feathers. If you're in an area where the pheasant hunting pressure is low then the roosters have a chance to get bigger (just like deer hunting). And I guess I would have to say that the biggest tail feathers I've gott'n are probably pretty close to the size of the ones on the albino rooster in the pictures under Brad Anderson's photo album (pretty small in other words).


----------



## drjongy

My longest this year is 25" and I usually measure every bird. It's actually my longest of the past 2-3 years. I would probably mount a 28".


----------



## wishiniwerefishin

I would love to give you a picture, but the bird is currently at the taxidermist. This is the largest bird i have ever shot, 3/4" spurs. The previous longest was 30.5, so yes it does happen. I shot the other one 5 years ago, and the longest in that stretch was 25. You can "laugh" at it all you want, but in the end i will be the one with it on the wall.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

I'm with you on that one wishiniwerefishin. Some people just don't get the chance to see qaulity animals in ND because of where they hunt. For that reason they think these monster animals and birds only come from TV shows. But if thats what they think, all the better for us. The fewer trophy hunters out there, the more trophies for you and me.


----------



## Townsend

Iam 16 years old and last night 10/26/04 and had the chance to shoot a roster and i thought it was just like any other pheasant, but when i picked it up it had a about 27 inch tail feather. But hold do you guys measure them. I now with a tape measure but from were to were. does any know of any contest in sd around Aberdeen please let me know. Thanks


----------



## njsimonson

Usually, they are measured from tip of the quill to tip of the feather.

My biggest ever was 25 inches. This year's biggest has maybe been 22 inches. But then again, I've only taken five birds...pooooor me!


----------



## get the net

I think this is a good opportunity for all of us to start applying QTFM,
(Quality Tail Feather Management). A good start would be for the more experienced Pheasant Chasers to start passing up the under 22" birds for an opportunity at 24's next year. Of course we will all have to set our own limits on what we consider to be a trophy bird. For myself I will probablystart to pass on everything under 30, as I am a true trophy pheasant hunter.
If everyone gets on board with this program, I am sure we can improve the size structure of our birds in just a few short years.
I may not shoot many but quality is what counts, oh yea I only shoot 4 curls or more also. :lol:


----------



## birddog131

WOW! You guys have some great pheasant tails to tell!
However, you may be interested in mine.....my largest pheasant to date..I had been working a field and my dog went on point, I walked up to him and he began to move on a pheasant that was obviously running. I held my ground, and had the dog lock up at 20 yards. I heard the cackle of a rooster and felt a tug on my boot...only to discover as this pheasant took off...I was still standing on his tail feathers! The rooster busted out and took off and after missing 2 shots I moved my foot to reveal the end of a feather that was over 60 feet long! It tasted great, but would have been better with a little meat to go with it! :lol: 
O.K...that would have been a great story...but as far as documented pheasant tails (we throw 5 bucks each in on every outing) I have hunted Montana, ND..and MN this year and the past 6 years and the biggest tail feather we have ever taken was in Havre Montana, a true 27 inch tail feather one the pot.....other than that a 22 incher is all that it usually takes to win a trip. I have harvested birds this year in 3 states and have yet to take one, or be with anyone who took one, over 20 inches.......
Having a tail feather "bet" is a great way to enhance the hunt...we have discovered that any "questionable" birds...where more than one guy shoots, is automatically negated in the bet.....Most years 24 inchers take the entire trip, but I have also been on trips that a 20 incher has one...this past weekend, hunting SW ND I know we did not harvest a bird (we shot 42) that had a tail feather over 20 inches in length!
ANyone else?


----------



## fishunt

this morning I got two sharptail grouse and three pheasants and one of them are 24 inches longer


----------



## DJRooster

In my humble opinion after shooting over 150 birds last year, anything over 23 inches is a "nice" tail and anything longer is "nicer" and a 31" tail does not exist until I see proof!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

DJRooster said:


> a 31" tail does not exist until I see proof!!


DITTO !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJRooster

I did notice the 31" tail came from a guy who was a fisherman and you know how those fisherman tales are, last years 5 pound fish is now a 6 pounder. So it may have started out as a 26 incher and became longer as it aged!! This is now the "tale" of the "tail." (sorry about the pun)


----------



## Brad Anderson

DJRooster said:


> In my humble opinion after shooting over 150 birds last year, anything over 23 inches is a "nice" tail and anything longer is "nicer" and a 31" tail does not exist until I see proof!!


You must eat a lot of pheasants, huh??


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

We eat pheasant twice a week. On Sunday's, we throw a bunch of them in a crock or slow roaster and eat them when we get back from hunting. There are always more people eating than went hunting that day ! :beer:


----------



## DJRooster

The nice thing about pheasants and fish is that everyone wants them. I would love to hunt more waterfowl but find it difficult to find someone who wants to eat it besides myself so I don't do much waterfowl hunting. As my family gets smaller and smaller it it also more difficult to justify shooting more than one deer. But it is always a valid point. I always wonder how much game gets wasted over the course of a season. There is always the possession limit issues and that is a big part of the reason we have these. The one thing about hunting roosters is it is virtually impossible to overharvest these birds with a cock only season.


----------



## Brad Anderson

150/3= 50 days of shooting a "limit". The season is what 70 days long. So how do you find all that time to go hunting?? The only way I've managed that many days in the field is without a job and school.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

150 is a lot of birds for someone working, but I have a co-worker that shoots 9-12 every week. His family owns some very nice property close to bismarck. Many afternoons he leaves the office around 3-3:30 to get in a late hunt.

And it is true that many people like pheasant so it isn't difficult to find someone that wants a few birds! :stirpot:


----------



## njsimonson

Brad Anderson - The new NodakOutdoors prosecutor, I always thought Hustad would give ME that job too, dangit!


----------



## mburgess

31" sounds like a fish story. I'd have to see it to believe it in person. Pictures don't count either. Photo's can be doctored up with special lenses and other things. Longest I've seen is 25" and my neighbor is one of the busiest taxidermists in the state. Longer than that is possible but 31", I've got to see it up close. Longest this year is 22".


----------



## DJRooster

And some people can't shoot so you have to help them out, which brings up another question, "Is party hunting legal for upland game or waterfowl hunting?" How about fishing? We know the answer for big game.


----------



## Brad Anderson

NJS, be ready. I'm back in town and lookin to play some cards. I gotta get my money back from Holms.


----------



## Bagman

Ryan.Anderson said:


> I'm with you on that one wishiniwerefishin. Some people just don't get the chance to see qaulity animals in ND because of where they hunt. For that reason they think these monster animals and birds only come from TV shows. But if thats what they think, all the better for us. The fewer trophy hunters out there, the more trophies for you and me.


Yes...as a result of hunting in PEMBINA I never get to see "quality animals". 
Those spots holding such amazing creatures are only available to 'special' people like you...the ones who have the secret password. OF COURSE I know monster animals AND BIRDS only "come from tv shows". I remember one time when I was watching YOUR tv show....o never mind. You "trophy pheasant hunters" are all the same. :roll:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

BOB

Lets say someone once shot a 54 inch wide muledeer. That sounds pretty far fetched huh. Sounds like just another one of the "fish stories" that get fed to you on a regular basis. Well, truth of the matter is there has been a muley shot with a 54 inch wide rack. Just because you haven't seen one that big doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Same goes for pheasants. I haven't seen one with a 31 inch tail. But if my father says that a 31 inch tail beat his 29 inch tail, then it happened. If I had a TV show, it would be pretty damn boring 99% of the time. I've shot one pheasant all year. I haven't shot my bow all year. But I've still had a successful hunting season so far.

On a separate note...Perhaps we have different ideas of what is "quality hunting land." Just cause there is lots of birds doesn't mean its quality land. The place that I have seen the largest pheasants is a place where there are very few pheasants. For that reason, the hunting pressure is low so the birds get a chance to grow up. I do not rate the success of a hunt by the amount of birds I shoot, I just go out because the outdoors is my passion. I would rather shoot only one huge memorable bird throughout the season then shoot my limit everyday. And if I don't get that bird, I'm not disappointed. My idea of quality hunting land is finding the most unpressured land I can find that has the chance of developing trophy animals.


----------



## muskat

Since I began hunting pheasants, I have taken the longest tail feather off every pheasant I have shot. After reading this thread, I counted all my tail feathers, and measured the longest. 78 feathers, with the longest being 22.5". I must have had about 15 that were in the 22 range. I have seen a lot of pheasants harvested, and would say the longest I saw would be in the 25" range.

I have never heard of a 31" tail feather, but Im sure it is possible. If I saw one flying, I would probably sh*t my pants.


----------



## Bagman

Ryan.Anderson said:


> BOB
> 
> Lets say someone once shot a 54 inch wide muledeer. That sounds pretty far fetched huh. Sounds like just another one of the "fish stories" that get fed to you on a regular basis. Well, truth of the matter is there has been a muley shot with a 54 inch wide rack. Just because you haven?t seen one that big doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Same goes for pheasants. I haven?t seen one with a 31 inch tail. But if my father says that a 31 inch tail beat his 29 inch tail, then it happened. If I had a TV show, it would be pretty damn boring 99% of the time. I've shot one pheasant all year. I haven?t shot my bow all year. But I've still had a successful hunting season so far.
> 
> On a separate note...Perhaps we have different ideas of what is "quality hunting land." Just cause there is lots of birds doesn't mean its quality land. The place that I have seen the largest pheasants is a place where there are very few pheasants. For that reason, the hunting pressure is low so the birds get a chance to grow up. I do not rate the success of a hunt by the amount of birds I shoot, I just go out because the outdoors is my passion. I would rather shoot only one huge memorable bird throughout the season then shoot my limit everyday. And if I don't get that bird, I'm not disappointed. My idea of quality hunting land is finding the most unpressured land I can find that has the chance of developing trophy animals.


You know...theres always someone who thinks they know MORE or BETTER. Its funny how the 'teacher' in this instance doesnt even seem to be able to grasp the sarcasm in my last post...or somehow randomly decides my name is BOB??

Thanks for sharing the heartwarming story of your father and the 'big tail feather', but lets face it...its nothing but a LEGEND passed on from father to son that someone posted on a web site. I frankly DONT CARE if your father 'said it happened'. That means NOTHING to anyone...BUT YOU. I also want to thank you for the profound info about how 'big animals' really exist as well as your deep theoretical insight on hunting. Im sure many here have taken it to heart and will adapt accordingly. Where would we be without your wisdom?? All this hot air because I(and other VETERAN HUNTERS) questioned the validity of a 31" tail feather??? Ugh. uke:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

Alright Dodge.

I got the sarcasim. I was simply letting you know that I'm not saying that I am just as good of a hunter as some of those on TV.

You question my word, and my father's word. Sorry if I take that personally. Not to mention the way you go about replying to people makes you come off as an a$$.

You can question the validity of anything you want, even my word. But when you do it in such a way where you sound like an A$$, you'll get on people's nerves.  Perhaps you are a "VETERAN HUNTER". I've known lots of people who've hunted all their lives and are sickened when they see a picture of the animals I have taken in my 22 years of being alive. These people are "VETERAN HUNTERS". They are sickened because they've never seen animals that large with their own eyes in the field. So yes, I do believe that you are out of line when you think just because you're a "VETERAN HUNTER", you've seen all there is to see. I ALSO KNOW that there are people out there that consider the animals I've taken to be small. Everyone has a different idea of what a trophy is. Sorry if I think your 24" rooty is on the small side. If it's a trophy to you, I'm glad.


----------



## DJRooster

A 24 inch tail is a "nice" tail!! Some will be bigger but most will be much smaller!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I have shot a few 24,25 and lot's of 20-23. But I think some of the birds I have shot have been bigger, but they were shot up or missing. When shooting from behind sometimes loose feathers. :x


----------



## goosehtr4life

Not to agree or disagree, it is just tough to believe 31 in tailfeather..I have been hunting pheasants for 27 years, won a long tailfeather contest in 1988 (26.5) and have NEVER seen or heard of a '31' in feather

Do I think it is possible?? No, but you never know

Have a Great Day!!! :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck

My parents owned a bar in a small, southeast ND town in the late 70's/early 80's. They held a longest tailfeather contest every year. The winning feather was always 30" or longer. I remember one being 32 1/2".

I shot one in 1984 with a 30" feather....that's measured from tip to butt of pheasant since I have it mounted. Add another 1/2" or so for the quill in the butt and you have dang close to 31". Since you guys don't believe photos I won't bother posting one, but your welcome to come by and measure it anytime.

I haven't shot one longer than 25" since then.


----------



## Bigdog

Longest this season is at 23.5". If I remember correctly the longest I have ever taken was a bit short of 25".

Shot around 25 in ND so far this year and I have noticed an unusually large number of the birds had very sharp spurs 1/2" to 3/4" long. Body size of the birds has been average.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

Thank you tumblebuck. It's about time someone else talks about the old time longest pheasant tail feather competitions. There weren't near as many hunters back then hunting pheasants, so they had a chance to grow up to their fully mature size. Even if other people don't believe in the pics, I'd like to see them.


----------



## Bagman

Ryan.Anderson said:


> Alright Dodge.
> 
> I got the sarcasim. I was simply letting you know that I'm not saying that I am just as good of a hunter as some of those on TV.
> 
> You question my word, and my father's word. Sorry if I take that personally. Not to mention the way you go about replying to people makes you come off as an a$$.
> 
> You can question the validity of anything you want, even my word. But when you do it in such a way where you sound like an A$$, you'll get on people's nerves. Perhaps you are a "VETERAN HUNTER". These people are "VETERAN HUNTERS". So yes, I do believe that you are out of line when you think just because you're a "VETERAN HUNTER", you've seen all there is to see. I ALSO KNOW that there are people out there that consider the animals I've taken to be small. Everyone has a different idea of what a trophy is. Sorry if I think your 24" rooty is on the small side. If it's a trophy to you, I'm glad.


22 yrs of being alive...why did I know it was something like that?? When you make statements like: "I've known lots of people who've hunted all their lives and are sickened when they see a picture of the animals I have taken in my 22 years of being alive." I wonder...JUST 'WHO' IS BEING AN A$$??? I bet were all supposed to be IMPRESSED now?? I know I am ALWAYS impressed by those who feel the need to tell how GREAT they are...how many new cars,motorcycles,boats they own...how many BIG DEER or BIRDS they shot...etc etc. I think we ALL know people like that. Its called being OSTENTATIOUS! Also known as PRETENTIOUS...AKA...BEING AN ***!! Those types of people get on MY nerves! If my direct,honest response isnt to your liking...too bad. If you wanna respond with more ignorant BS...youll get another reply.

Apparently your "passion for the outdoors" is nothing more than a FRONT for your being a TROPHY HUNTER who simply goes out to bag animals to IMPRESS PEOPLE WITH!! Youre about as transparent as saran wrap.

Please feel free to tell me where I said I felt I had "seen all there is to see"!! I also never said my 'rooty' was a TROPHY. I have hunted for more than 25 yrs...a few yrs back I shot a real nice bird with December plumage and it wasnt real shot up...it had nice spurs and a decent tail...so I had it mounted. Its the ONLY bird or animal I ever had done...as Im not some GLORY SEEKING TROPHY HUNTER out to slay ONLY big animals and show people photos or mounts to illicit some response and puff my chest out!!. You got no clue kid.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

When you say that even the thought of a 31 inch tail feather is rediculous, you are the one with no clue. Sorry that you don't have more patience to "trophy hunt" if thats what you'd like to call it. I waite till I find a buck that gets me excited. There may be a direct relationship with me getting excited and the size of the animal, but that's the way almost eveyone is. Some people just don't have the patience, don't have the time, or just want the meat. I prefer to take mature animals that have lived a decent number of years as opposed to taking young animals.

I wasn't trying to be an a$$. I was just simply trying to get accross that I do have the oppotunity to hunt some prime land with little pressure on it. Therefor I have taken some nice animals(and probably seen some pheasants that might go 29 inchs). What does being 22 have anything to do with it anyways? I'm guessing you're one of those old farts that need to see it to beleive it. One of those guys that has shoveled out so many lies about hunting and fishing that they don't believe anyone elses stories. And one of those people that even if I did shoot and show you a picture of a 31 inch tail, you still wouldn't shut up. I'll work on getting that bird, you have fun playing with your babies. Now it's off to go muley buck hunting. Wish me luck. :sniper:


----------



## Townsend

So would you consider me an a!! if I shoot a roster witha 27 tail, because i consider myself very lucky to have that chance. The sad part is that I shot it on public land. Nothing against public land.


----------



## deacon

How about 32" that beats everyone. oke:

I think the longest I have ever seen was 27-28"

Can't wait for deering hunting to end so I can go pheasant hunting, it appears some of the corn is finally going down. :beer:

What happen to the dancing banana, I miss that guy! Has he been banned from this site?


----------



## smalls

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

No, I wouldn't consider you an a!! for shooting a 27 inch. Thats a trophy to most people, and I would probably mount that one too as I am looking for a nice bird to put with my albino pheasant. I did see two HUGE pheasants this weekend while deer hunting. The tail feathers were at the VERY LEAST 27-28 inches. And at most they were 30-31 inches. We chaised them up twice. Both times I was wishing that I had my shotgun so that I could prove whoever doesn't believe that peasants that large exist. Passed up a monster muley this weekend if anyone cares. Probably close to 30 inches with a really high rack and long points. Just couldn't end the season that fast, so I figured I'd let him go with hopes to find one bigger (chance of slim to none).


----------



## deacon

Thanks Smalls, banana is back. :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

For some reason he wasn't showing when I check more Emoticons (is that a word).

Looking forward to getting back out is a couple of weeks when the deer hunters are done and it will be safe. Please don't drink :beer: and hunt :sniper: at the same time.


----------



## Bagman

What does being 22 have to do with it "anyways"?? 4 years out of HIGH SCHOOL and youre on here passing out WISDOM to people who have lived and hunted more than TWICE as long as you. That is simply LUDICROUS. . How does a 22 yr old get the STONES to think he knows MORE or BETTER than ANYONE?? Its funny how nearly EVERY ONE of your posts has to include some INCREDIBLE EXPLOITS...passed up a "monster muley buck"...saw 2 "huge roosters"...others have been "sickened" by your photos....ETC...ETC. Enough already! We get it...youre a 22 yr old BLOW HARD! YOU are the ONLY one on here "shoveling out" anything! How humble.

Let me put it to you like this...if EVERYONE was using RYANS BIG MAN theory of hunting...passing up "babies" as you call it...there would be REAL PROBLEMS due to little or NO animals being harvested. Crop depredation,animals starving in the winter,diseases spreading, etc. The point of having a season isnt for WINDBAGS like you to go out and select the biggest animals and birds ONLY...its to CONTROL populations and ensure a good number of animals get harvested. As shocking and disgusting as it seems Ryan...even NORMAL sized animals must be taken. I know I know...your ABOVE THAT! It doesnt make for good photos to "sicken" people with!

I NEVER ONCE SAID big animals DONT EXIST. Why is this the recurring theme of your posts? Along with your issues with arrogance, you clearly dont COMPREHEND ENGLISH too well. Feel free to go back and RE-READ my inital post on this subject. I simply questioned the validity of a 31" feather or ANY other claims of long feathers WITHOUT A PHOTO!! Lots of reports of BIGFOOT...very FEW photos. Get the correlation? Lots of folks post photos on this site to back up talk of successful hunts...we HAVE the technology. Funny how NOT ONE photo of a long feather laying on a ruler has made it here yet.


----------



## njsimonson

Cripes...I have a question...WHY DOES EVERY THREAD ON THIS SITE HAVE TO DEGENERATE INTO A PISSING MATCH?!?

By the way...ANY North Dakotan can whup a Minnesotan, in any fishing, hunting, eating, drinking, math, speaking, racing, lifting, belching, puking, or watermelon seed spitting contest. So neener neener neener.


----------



## Burly1

:bowdown: Ryan, since you let all the babies go, can I come over and shoot a few? :wink: LMAO, Burl


----------



## farmerj

njsimonson said:


> Cripes...I have a question...WHY DOES EVERY THREAD ON THIS SITE HAVE TO DEGENERATE INTO A PISSING MATCH?!?
> 
> By the way...ANY North Dakotan can whup a Minnesotan, in any fishing, hunting, eating, drinking, math, speaking, racing, lifting, belching, puking, or watermelon seed spitting contest. So neener neener neener.


So when do we start the competition for the longest pi$$ing match over the longest tailfeather that was shot on the windiest day the furthest away?

Get a life guys.....I was hoping this board would be a nice place to share ideas and thoughts about hunting in NoDak. But I am quickly realizing it is just like NoDak.....20 years behind the time and loosing out on the possibilities of today.


----------



## labman

I have shot alot of roosters in my life and the biggest I have shot is 23 inches. I shot one this year at 23 it was part of a double the other bird was 21 inches. I thought I was doing well at that.


----------



## 1littlefeather

Two years ago we tried to enter a longest tailfeather contest in ND and the tailfeather was 26 inches, it didn't come close to the longest. The store owner said the longest was over 30 inches.

Some people just look to run off at the mouth after some one starts a good thread. Maybe a few of you a more along the lines of computer geeks and don't really hunt any ways.:eyeroll: Stop clogging up the threads with your pi$$ ant baby crying. As many crying sessions I have seen from one individual (not to be named)there is no way he hunts. Let people enjoy the site instead of weeding through YOUR garbage. I'm sure you know who you are.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

Naw Burl. Those babies will be the future "big ones" of tomorrow. I suppose if you really want, there is a non typical muley that is pretty old with small antlers. He would be a pretty nice antler mount.

No need to kneel before me either Burl, simply keeping your sarcasim to yourself will be sufficient.


----------



## IAHunter

Longest tailfeather of this season, so far, is 23 3/4 inches. It is second in the contest it is entered in with the longest being an even 26 and the next in third being 21 7/8 inches. It had some real great spurs and considering it came from public land two weeks after the opener, it is one that I'm real proud of. Would of had it mounted if I hadn't busted it so badly. Longest I've seen taken was 24 1/2 inches, last year by my brother.

IaHunter


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

23.5 yesterday just north of Bismarck..........not even close for the Washburn Cenex contest though!


----------



## zx2dxz

DJRooster said:


> I would love to hunt more waterfowl but find it difficult to find someone who wants to eat it besides myself so I don't do much waterfowl hunting.


Out of the 3 months of hunting season i prolly duck hunt 25-35 times all the ducks and geese i get mainly go to the freezer, some is eaten. I kno i more then likely have more then i should but i make jerky out of it and if its not heated to 250° it doesnt kill all bacteria but if frozen below 0° for more then 60 days its kills over 75% of all bacteria. Besides what else is there to eat on those cold windy days on the ice, i cant starve when im fishing. :beer:

lata, 2d


----------



## shooter999

Hey boys, shot a huge 21 incher the other day. I bet none of you can beat that. Just kidding. :beer: :toofunny: :sniper:


----------



## Dan Bueide

26 3/8" - Friday. My longest by far. Took the lead in a pretty big contest, but employees said it usually takes 27-something to win, sometimes 28. They said I have a decent chance in finishing in the top 5.


----------



## Bagman

1littlefeather said:


> Two years ago we tried to enter a longest tailfeather contest in ND and the tailfeather was 26 inches, it didn't come close to the longest. The store owner said the longest was over 30 inches.
> 
> Stop clogging up the threads with your pi$$ ant baby crying. As many crying sessions I have seen from one individual (not to be named)there is no way he hunts. Let people enjoy the site instead of weeding through YOUR garbage. I'm sure you know who you are.


Heres an idea...if you ******** from down south are so intrigued by whats said here and worried about 'enjoying the site' how about PONYING UP the $10 to become a SUPPORTING MEMBER before you get too lippy about what goes on here. Im sure you know who you are. Pi$$ ant, cheap skate, nose pokin, non resident smart guy. uke:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

Easy turbo.


----------



## DJRooster

Near as I can figure, the "big tail" is a legend that exists only on paper but not on picture. Legends can be fun, too!


----------



## bear05

Shot one this last weekend in southern minnesota and marked it at a little over 27". The best bird i have ever shot. Cool lookin old fella.

______________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNN


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

My roommate shot one 26 1/4 yesterday on land just off Audobon refuge! He is in the lead at one of the Minot contests!


----------



## Gary Bottger

Check the bird on the right. That is the third largest I have seen. His spurs were just under an inch long and every other bird in that pic was at least a two year old bird. Honestly I don't measure feathers, I measure spurs myself.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I don't think I've cracked 20" this year.....I'll keep trying though!

:lol:


----------



## Gary Bottger

Chris Hustad said:


> I don't think I've cracked 20" this year.....I'll keep trying though! :lol:


That would be what we call Tasty. :lol:


----------



## DJRooster

I'm surprised that we havn't heard anything from Texas because everything is supposed to be bigger there. I guess they arn't too proud of the size of their cocks!!!


----------



## Gary Bottger

Here are a few I kept so far this year.


----------



## Dick Monson

Never have I seen spurs like that, and I've seen a lot of spurs.  Last year of the bag total, only two birds were carry overs, three the previous year. But they weren't even close. I would not have thought it possible. At least in ND.


----------



## Burly1

Managed to scratch down three an Wednesday morning. A 19 and two 21's. The one 21 was a carry over bird. He has only a stub of a spur on one leg, but the other is 3/4" long and has a slight hook. I can hang him from my finger. If I can get this photo thing figured out, will post a picture. You almost can't lead 'em too far! Burl
11/27...check photo gallery!


----------



## njsimonson

My cousin shot an old rooster today with 1/2 inch spurs and dual 24" tailfeathers. He is planning on getting it mounted! Cool to see!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

N.O.A.,
I can't get over those spurs! Nice! :beer:


----------



## Bigdog

Had the puppy out yesterday and got one bird with 1/2" spurs (21" tail), second bird was this years but 23" tails.


----------



## Gary Bottger

We had an awesome day yesterday. 9 birds in the bag and everyone of them 2 years or older.  Dick and Wes from southern illinois thanks for a great day over some great dogs.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Those pics are making me want to leave the office right now! We have a couple of pheasants that always run past my car as I pull into our office parking lot here in Bismarck!


----------



## Burly1

I'm curious. How do you know for sure that a bird is at least two years old? By this time of year, most of our birds have longer tails, and even the birds of the year have sharp spurs. I'm not doubting your post on six two year olds in one day. I would like to know how to positively age them myself, Thanks, Burl


----------



## NebraskaPheasantHunter

Been hunting pheasants for 8 years. 31" would be a huge bird, but it could happen under the right conditions. Have shot a lot of 20-23", but only one longer than that. It is roughly 28" and on my wall. Shot it last year. Longest this year is 21"


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

Nice nebraska. I've seen some large ones thsat have to be arround the 28 or longer length. I'll be out in the same area later this season bow hunting, so maybe if I run across one, I'll watch where it lands and go get the shotgun. I sure would like to finally prove some people wrong that don't believe 30 inches is possible. I decided that I'm going to call the taxidermist and have him put my albino pheasant on a piece of driftwood that is large enough for a second bird (one with 29 inches +) when I get it.


----------



## Simple

Does anyone know what longest tailfeather contests are around? I know a large one used to be held in Bismarck but I do not remember who put it on.


----------



## Gary Bottger

This is how I age pheasants.

First year - newly hatched bird that has what I would call a nub or a spur with no point on it.

Second Year - Would have slightly bigger spur with a point and usually a visible line near the point running across it.

Third Year - Would have a spur that is just over 1/4 inch and very sharp.

Anything older then that I have no clue on it's age.

I know this is not a scientific way to age them but is pretty close.


----------



## DJRooster

Approximately 30% of the birds live for more than one year and about 3% live to see the third year. Sure happy I'm not a pheasant!!


----------



## Burly1

Nebraska, I suppose it's possible that the birds in your area are different, and since you are further South, your survival rate may be higher. I do know that when my friend used to raise birds for release, back in the pre-CRP days, the hatchlings from April and May had sharp spurs, many approaching 1/4 inch by release time in October. As I helped handle these birds prior to release, I know this to be true. Then again, quality of forage and minerals in the local soil may be a factor also. I know that in your photo's the birds legs appear almost black, while the ones I get are generally anything from light to dark grey. The second photo in my album shows the biggest spur I have ever taken and I honestly can't remember seeing any longer. Possibly thicker though. From the body size I honestly think this was a carry over, or second year bird. From my experience, body size seems to be a better indicator than either spurs or tailfeathers. At least it seems that those really big birds are usually pretty tough any way you do 'em, except in a crock pot. After two years old I don't have any idea what the difference might be, except those are the ones we call wily old bastards! In ND, although they surely must exist, I believe a three year old bird is very rare. What do you think? The way it appears, you see one heck of a lot more dead birds than I do! All the best, Burl


----------



## yotebuster

ryan anderson, just wonderin, but where do u hunt that see these 26"+ tails regularily? my personal best is bout 24, and the biggest ive seen shot was bout 25 1/2. i kno that there are 26, 27 and 28 inch tails out there but they are rare. where i hunt usually a 26-27 1/2 inch tail wins a good sized contest, with a 28+ showing up every once in a while (as in maybe not even one a year that size). just curious to kno if there is somewhere else that birds of this size are more easily found.


----------



## NebraskaPheasantHunter

A lot of the birds that I have shot this year seem to be two to three years old. I would probably say two out of every three birds. I don't know if that means we did not have a good hatch, this year or there just was not as many birds harvested as I thought last year. I hunt on private CRP (600 acres). My family owns it and we are the only ones that hunt it. Or I should say I am the only one that hunts it as the rest of my family does not hunt at all anymore. It has been in the CRP program from the very beginning so the population has grown and maintained itself extremely well. I think the best way of telling how old a bird is is by its spurs.


----------



## Gary Bottger

Burly1 - With the light winters we have had I have seen 100's of roosters sitting in corners in Late Feb so I would say our survival rate has been excellent the last couple of years (knock on wood). So far this year out of 40 some birds only 7 of those have been this years hatch.  I am not sure what that means but from the numbers I saw the hatch this year was as good as years past. The CRP program in Northeast Nebraska has been running strong the past 5 years and in my opinion the Game and Parks is doing an excellent job of habitat reconstruction.  Burly - Does the state release birds in ND every year? That is not done in Nebraska so I think our hatch birds have a better chance of surviving then pen raised birds would.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

Well yotebuster, i'm not exactly going to just tell you where I see these pheasants. But I will tell you that the area used to be good for pheasants before the 97 winter, and there really never were to many hunters. Now there are even less hunters because of the lower pheasant population. It's an area where you'd have a tough time getting your limit. All you have to do is find a place where the pheasants just don't get shot at all that offten. I know that isn't easy though. The funny thing is that the biggest roosters I see are allways where no hunter would ever in his right mind walk mostly because the miles of cover compaired to the number of birds is an outragous ratio. Of course as I'm sure you know, you have to be in an area where the yote population isn't over the top either. Speaking of which, I saw 11 yotes in one day where we hunt earlier in the year. Most have menge (wrong spelling, but you get the idea) though, so they usually don't live past the winter.


----------



## yotebuster

ryan, i have plenty of pheasant hunting, im not gonna go hunt your stuff. im just wonderin what general area (nd, sd, neb???) just wonderin what state


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

ND is my area yote. I've done lots of hunting south of the interstate where the "best" pheasant hunting is supposed to be. It's allways good to the south, but I've yet to shoot anything there that is of decent size. I did shoot an albino pheasant south of the interstate earlier this year though. The picture is under my brothers photo album labled "go's" or "gos". Anyways, the larger pheasants I've seen are allways north of the interstate where you have to be either stupid to hunt for pheasant, really amibitious about walking, or have some of your own land. I'm the ambitious one. Where do you hunt your pheasants?


----------



## yotebuster

i hunt a lot south of the richardton/taylor area. but ive done a lot of hunting anywhere from mott/regent, north and east of dickinson, badlands, north of belfield and even up by sakakawea. as for the long tail thing, i dont think that birds not having a lot of pressure on them makes enough difference to produce birds with 27+ inch tails regularily. what is your longest tail? and if youve shot more than one over 26", then how many??


----------



## yotebuster

sorry ryan, i just looked back and saw your answer for both of my questions. It takes a lot to get a pheasant with a 26-27+ inch tail, and till you post a pic with a couple of these birds laying next to a ruler, im gonna have to go ahead and throw the bull**** flag on that. just my 2 cents.

P.S. - theres defintily some incentive out there for ya to get one of these cause i kno you could take a top spot and a prize in a long tail contest around that area with one of those birds. good luck!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

I could care less about the contests. The only reason why I'm even considering bringing my shotgun to where I bowhunt is just to prove some people wrong on this site. I think it's stupid I have to prove myself, but I also understand there's tons of people out there full of stories. So maybe with proving some people wrong a couple of times, they won't question me anymore. And now that I think about it, I feel stupid for even trying to prove people wrong because I hunt for my own satisfaction. It's to early, and I still have to write a speech before tomorrow. My brain just doesn't function at these hours anymore.

Some people may find this strange, or even hard to believe, but I don't like shooting birds because I don't want to have to clean them at the end of the day. When I'm at my grandpa's farm bowhunting, the last thing I want to do at dark is clean some grouse or pheasants. So about the only time I do shoot pheasants is when I'm specifically hunting for them with my friends or family closer to fargo.

I'm also considering mounting another pheasant with my albino. So Maybe if I find a nice enough one, and don't blow his wing off, I'll put him on the same piece of driftwood. I'll post a pic for you yote if I find that one this year.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

26 & 7/8" is leading in Washburn for December already.


----------



## Burly1

Nebraska Outdoors, My experience with released birds was in the late 70's and early 80's in an area where pheasant sightings were very rare. Nothing whatever to do with the state. There has never, to my knowledge been a sanctioned release program. But I do believe those that released birds had a lot to do with the eventual comeback in some areas. That, and those who were always good stewards of their land and game animals.
As an aside, is the area around Valentine any good for birds and waterfowl? Any access for non-residents? I spent a few days there three years back, and enjoyed the town and it's people a lot. I'd like to go back and mix a little pleasure with pleasure, if you know what I mean. Burl


----------



## Gary Bottger

Burly1 - You will do just fine on Grouse and waterfowl in that area. Pheasants might be a little harder to come by. I grew up in that area (just east in Ainsworth) so if you need some info let me know.


----------



## Dan Bueide

26 3/8 was worth second at Andrus in Dickinson. Second by a long-shot, as 28 and change took the grand prize. Always the bridesmade.....

Remmi, what won in Washburn?


----------



## DJRooster

Looks like the "legend" of the 31 inch tail will live to see another season! No picture to confirm!! Legends are fun, too!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I haven't heard, but I have to drive through on Friday so I'll stop in and ask. I wasn't even close so I kinda lost interest at the end of the season!


----------



## dukhunter45

THe first bird of the season I shot a phesant with a 27 and a half inch tail feather. Biggest of my life.

Garret


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

When is your pheasant season? I have a friend that lives in KC, but he doesn't hunt. I wouldn't mind visiting him sometime and taking in a Kansas hunt!


----------



## Ryan

I got 22 1/4 this year. That is a big feathure.


----------



## Chris Schulz

My buddy raises JUMBO pheasants i dont know how long there tail feathers get but there sure a hell of lot bigger than an average pheasant.

:beer:


----------



## surperdood

2 years ago i shot a a rooty with a 27 in. tail and 7/8 in. spurs. Biggest one ever. I am hearing about people shooting some over 30 inches! I donno if i can belive it. My dad has been hunting for over 30 years and never got one past 28.. hmmmmm?


----------



## Ryan

maybe they are measureing the entire bird? THats the only thing I can think of. 31 inches is a big freaking bird.


----------



## DJRooster

I've heard of "jumbo" perch but not "jumbo" pheasants. Still waiting to see that "jumbo" tail!!


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## Ryan

We r talking about Ringnecks here Guest not Reeves Pheasants.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## Chris Schulz

if there are no jumbo pheasants then what are these?

http://www.cybernet1.com/zaks/Ringneck%20Pheasants.htm


----------



## Ryan

What do you mean what type?? The type that you would shoot in southern alberta, south and North Dakota. The Chinese Ringneck pheasant, True Ringneck Pheasant, Common Ringneck Pheasant or Phasianus colchicus


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## Ryan

I dont know. I went on go google to find the latin name and that is what it gave me. I am highly doubting that in wild populations there would be a cross with a reeves pheasant.


----------



## DJRooster

I guess I have to apologize because I assumed that we were talking about good old North Dakota "cocks." To me there are no other kind that are pertinent to this discussion. That, to my knowledge was how the original discussion began but now we are talking about exotic species. To each his own but I don't care if your "cock" is bigger than mine because I know which rooster is the important one on this forum.


----------



## DJRooster

Never thought of this!! Maybe if we had "jumbo" pheasants I could hit something!!


----------



## DJRooster

Well, just maybe...Some guy by the name of "wishiniwasfishin" started this thread and said he sent it to the taxidermist so I was "hopeinanwhishin" it was back so we could get a picture. I always enjoy looking at a nice piece of tail!!


----------



## Ryan

DJRooster said:


> I guess I have to apologize because I assumed that we were talking about good old North Dakota "cocks." To me there are no other kind that are pertinent to this discussion. That, to my knowledge was how the original discussion began but now we are talking about exotic species. To each his own but I don't care if your "cock" is bigger than mine because I know which rooster is the important one on this forum.


Completly true. We are talking about the Chinese Ringneck Pheasant not the reeves pheasant which to my knowledge are not even in wild populations but I am be wrong.

Is that bird back from the taxidermitst?


----------



## Chris Schulz

The question at hand was not about type. I also stated that i did not know how long there tail feathers get. All i said was i knew that they get alot larger then the common ringneck, and yes people do release these birds into the wild dont you think it would be possible for them to crossbread?


----------



## Ryan

Never seen them here and I have been hunting 6 years. Not to say they are not there though.


----------



## pheasanthunter15

hey everyone -

I was wondering if anyone has seen page 57 of the Pheasants Forever Summer 2004 edition of the magazine. There is a pic. of a giant pheasant that was bagged in Iowa. I was wondering if anyone has a guess of how long the tail is. Is there a way to tell by the black lines? I can see about 33 or 34 of them in the pic. but it is hard to tell. The place had only been hunted a couple of times in 3 or 4 years. In big bold words is "For real?"


----------



## nrtiger

I have a 25 incher mounted on the wall. Looks great. I just got a 27 incher, but the bird was beat up pretty bad. 31 doesn't sound right.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

23" is my best this season (yesterday).


----------



## djleye

That's because all the 28" plus ones are smarter than a Packer fan!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

djleye said:


> That's because all the 28" plus ones are smarter than a Packer fan!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It is comments like this that have kept me away from the site...........oh wait, maybe it is 3 month old twins that keep me too busy! :-?


----------



## OZZYOZZY

Hi all!

Say this Nodak thingy and saw you guys over there have the longest pheasant comp aswell as ourselves! 
Im in Ireland and the "Longest Pheasant" comp starts next week!!! :sniper:

I looked at some of these posts and some of you guys say you have got birds with 20inches+! Over here your lucky to get the whole pheasant that length!haha...

Although the pheasants down south are massive! 20inches is small,but i have NEVER seen a pheasants tail any longer than 20inches!

What wins the comp for you guys does there hav to be a good story behind the shooting of the pheasant?
I have got a real LAUGH that really happened!


----------



## Dick Monson

Ozzy, in 50 years of pheasant hunting I have had one over 21". This one was a bit over 24 but it didn't win the contest. My dog ate it.


----------



## OZZYOZZY

Sure is a nice one!! 

Good looking dog too!

Im in a local gunclub and we are small and buy in about 100-150 pheasants and ducks a year,last year and the year has been very good to us considering! My friend runs the gunclub and i got my first 10 pheasants of him 2 months ago! Comin on great! Turkey grower is a hell of a fattner for them when their growing! REALLY BULKS THEM OUT!

By the way over here the grass is just that bit greener,what type of grass is that in your pic?

Also how do you post pics i may have some you guys would really want to see!

Im new to this so can you help me out with things...


----------

